# found out im borderline mentally retarded(not joking)



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i thought id post a new finding of mine today. since,as you all know i was struggling with math and chemistry, i decided to talk to my psychologist i see.(i see him for family stuff). when i was in 8th grade, i got tested with the WESCHLER childrens intelligence scale.

the findings were that my verbal skills in the 79th percentile.

my visual and spatial skills were in the 12th percentile...basically im mentally retarded as far as i can see...

pretty distressing news.

ive decided to just do a psychology degree.

i noticed in my math, and chemistry classes i would memorize my way through the courses. i always did way better on tests than most of my classmates, but felt like i had less of an understanding.

for all my life i have always been one of the ''smart'' kids in class.up unti l6th grade i was in the highest classes(including math)..in 7th grade i started failing all my maths...but in college i regained my composure and still did bettter in maths and chemistrys than any one else. in my gen chem 1 class i got the highest lecture average and its not liek i studied that much...but i did feel like i didnt understand it i just memorized it...however since im basically considered mentally retarded(12th percentile) wouldnt everyone else who barely studied do better than me most likely?9i doubt they had test anziety).

even in my gen chem 2 class which i managed to drop...i still was able to get a 51 average in lecture(yes failing) without even opening up a book, or paying attention in lectures..i know that's a bad score but its ok, for not doing anything, and ts a hard class. there were people with lower scores...and i doubt they have mentally retarded spatial skills like me.

idk..life is weird.

my psychologist said if i played tetris it will help my spatial skills, but i doubt that will work. i mean i could understand if iwas in the 40th percentile but i am in the 12th....

on an iq test the 12th is an iq of what? 80??? he said its an 80(he guessed) but idoubt its that high when you consider the 50th percentile is right at the 100s.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

If the test is reliable, the verbal test result says you are better than 80% of your peers. You would make a good psychologist/therapist (I read somewhere this is what you want to do). You could also give law school a try. Having good verbal skills and being articulate is very helpful in law.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

if you were able to memorize your chemistry/bio classes so well that you were able to get top scores that is pretty amazing in itself, I bet you could make a good doctor.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

You might have looked at this already, but in case not this site has some info http://www.davidjcarey.com/Wechsler_Intelligence_Scale_for_Children.html

"What I am saying here is that there are a great many factors which can account for the scores obtained and that it is the responsibility of the examiner to be sure the results are an accurate picture of the child's intellectual skills and not an artefact of other influences which mask the true skill levels."

I wouldn't base your intelligence off of one score in 8th grade. If you are really concerned, I would seek a specialist and review the information to get an accurate understanding of what your score means. The person that administered the test in 8th grade should have done so, but you never know.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> when i was in 8th grade, i got tested with the WESCHLER childrens intelligence scale.
> 
> the findings were that my verbal skills in the 79th percentile.
> 
> ...


rctriplefresh5-

This is a classic case of the glass being half empty or half full. Instead of focusing as you did, you could instead focus on your above average verbal skills. Also, remember that visual and spatial skills are more important for artists and airline pilots than for most professionals and businessmen.

In addition, these tests are not foolproof. If you were sick that day or didn't sleep that well the night before, your performance would be affected.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

im very hppy my verbal skills are above average..but with out spatial skills you cant think. i took the test in 8th grade,and i was defiant and resistant to it, but i did try my hardest during it. i think its accurate, cause im a bad driver. i struggle with taking direction.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> im very hppy my verbal skills are above average..but with out spatial skills you cant think. i took the test in 8th grade,and i was defiant and resistant to it, but i did try my hardest during it. i think its accurate, cause im a bad driver. i struggle with taking direction.


Lots of people don't have good visual spatial skills, not having them does not mean you are destined to be a failure. I think verbal skills are more important than spatial skills, especially in the Western culture where there is so much emphasis on communication. With good verbal skill, you could do well in business, psychology, law. The ideal career would be something you enjoy and are naturally good at.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Lots of people don't have good visual spatial skills, not having them does not mean you are destined to be a failure. I think verbal skills are more important than spatial skills, especially in the Western culture where there is so much emphasis on communication. With good verbal skill, you could do well in business, psychology, law. The ideal career would be something you enjoy and are naturally good at.


well yeah but thats whats scary. lots of people have bad spatial skills and i still scored below 88 percent of them the test isnt a test to test your skills and then give you an achievement score based on grading system..its a test to compare your skills to everyone elses =\

also i would be terrible at business, since a business degree requires like calculus 3, and i dropped out of precalculus this past semester lol.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have awful visual/spatial skills as well. I feel like I have no depth perception whatsoever. It took me like 6 months to get down perpendicualr parking without having to reverse halfway through! I don't know how much visual/spatial is really related to math and science skills. Sometimes I feel that way too though, like I'm only good at memorizing things.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

> on an iq test the 12th is an iq of what? 80??? he said its an 80(he guessed) but idoubt its that high when you consider the 50th percentile is right at the 100s.


It's somewhere above 82. That's _above_ the borderline MR range. And it's certainly not in the MR range.

It could be worth getting tested again if this concerns you. If you have trouble with maths, this is mostly separate from visual-spatial skills.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This doesn't sound right to me for some reason. :no


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

millennium care to elaborate please ?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

He Triplefresh5. As the previous guy sad I'd go to a specialist and see what they say
You seem like a good speller and some good skills. You'r probably not borderline and actually smarter then you think.
Also maybe go for Neurofeedback electrodes if you have something wrong. Maybe help to reprogram your brain. 
Steve


----------

